# The Possession (2012)



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Has anyone seen this movie yet? It just came out on Friday. 

I watched "Paranormal Witness" on Wednesday about the Dybbuk Box in which the movie was based upon. It was about an antique box containing Jewish items along with a spirit contained inside and whoever has possession of the box and opens it, hell breaks loose on that person and anyone in contact with them. 

Kind of disappointed that they chewed it down to a PG-13 rating instead of keeping it an R rating. Still, might go and check it out.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Yeah I def do want to see it. It doesn't bother me that it's PG-13. But I read online that spooky things happening during the making of the film. I might buy the book based on it.


----------



## Perk-a-Dan (May 2, 2010)

I skipped _The Exorcism of Emily Rose, The Rite, The Last Exorcism, The Devil Inside_, and _Devil_, might as well keep a good thing going.


----------

